#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Боитесь ли вы БАК (Коллайдера)?

## Dorje Dugarov

интересно просто

----------


## Кумо

Естественно, ЗА  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

Проголосовал п.2 за неимением варианта "нет, не боюсь"

----------


## Won Soeng

Я вполне доверяю ученым, которые руководят этим проектом.

----------


## Поляков



----------


## Dorje Dugarov

было бы весьма интересно... вдруг глупые предчувствия неразумных людей исполняться и появится черная дыра и всех нас засосоет.... жесть

----------


## Кумо

> было бы весьма интересно... вдруг глупые предчувствия неразумных людей исполняться и появится черная дыра и всех нас засосоет.... жесть


Как засосёт, так и выплюнет) Куда мы денемся с подводной лодки? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Иилья

> было бы весьма интересно... вдруг глупые предчувствия неразумных людей исполняться и появится черная дыра и всех нас засосоет.... жесть


Да нас уже давно всех засосало..вопрос в том, как теперь выбираться отсюда. :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

БАК - фигня. Вот когда наши ученые повернут Ось Перельмана - тогда кранты. Врагам, конечно.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> интересно просто


интересно, если так прикинуть .... 
буддизм постулирует тождество микрокосма и макрокосма, так? 
значит то, что происходит вовне, происходит и внутри? 
осталось лишь прикинуть то место, где по логике вещей этот коллайдер внутри у кого-то появляется, а также заранее прикинуть возможность катастроф, сбоев и их последствия для европейского материка и всего живого. 

я бы даже почитал про это статью )

----------


## Yeshe

*Dorje Dugarov*, вы знаете, опрос ненужно-претенциозный. Почему не написать просто вот так:

А что это?
Я за коллайдер
Я против коллайдера
Мне все равно

Если например мне все равно, но я уж точно не буду выбирать эту опцию в *вашем* опросе.

я бы добавила еще один пункт, за который бы проголосовала:

Не считаю коллайдер необходимым

----------


## Вова Л.

У меня на работе коллеги предлагали сегодня кое-чем из оборудования в футбол поиграть - говорят "после среды все равно это никому не нужно будет - всех нафиг в черную дыру засосет"  :Smilie: .

----------


## Bagira

Коллайдер на самом деле что это?, а то ведь что то случится а я не вкурсе....

----------


## Митрий

А по-моему черная дыра стала бы вполне логичным концом для общества потребления. Черная дыра - идеальный потребитель )))))))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Коллайдер на самом деле что это?, а то ведь что то случится а я не вкурсе....


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...B4%D0%B5%D1%80

ничего не случиться - это все блаблабла некомпетентных людей.

там не ядерную бомбу разгоняют, а небольшой пучок адронов. Сталкиваясь в пузырьковой камере, они дают треки разлетающихся частиц. Эти треки регистрируют и по ним, неким косвенным признакам, определяют результаты эксперимента.

----------


## Asanga

Действительно не стоит пренебрегать такими вещами. Все открытия человечество тут же умелым способом начинает эксплуатировать для себя. Сейчас я строю АЭС а лет через пяток глядишь и еще какую-нибудь "прелесть"
Коенчно вопрос не в коллайдере а в отношении к результатам таких экспериментов. Иногда думаю, если люди откроют неисчерпаемый источник энергии и счастья, кто будет финансировать все эти хотелки "безумных" ученых.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Да и почему нет варианта "Самого коллайдера не боюсь, но боюсь возможных изобретений на основе эксперимента". Например, новое сверхмощное оружие массового поражения. Хотя нет, и существующего достаточно, чтобы всех отправить в другие миры)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> *Dorje Dugarov*, вы знаете, опрос ненужно-претенциозный. Почему не написать просто вот так:
> 
> я бы добавила еще один пункт, за который бы проголосовала:
> 
> Не считаю коллайдер необходимым


По вашей логике, то давайте вообще отправимся в средневековье... нафига нам научно-технический прогресс. А для начала откажемся т Интернета, лично вам сразу предлагаю отключить сейчас компьютер от локалки или модема, выкинуть все это в окошко, затем отказаться от пользования авто-механическими транспортными средствами (их все равно в средневековье не было) и пойти домой пешком  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Например, новое сверхмощное оружие массового поражения.


Таки прилетят инопланетяне, а мы им покажем паритет вооружений. Вы разве "День Независимости" не видели, их атомными бомбочками не возьмешь, а вот каким нибудь супер разрушителем нового поколения вполне может возьмем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кумо

> По вашей логике, то давайте вообще отправимся в средневековье... нафига нам научно-технический прогресс. А для начала откажемся т Интернета, лично вам сразу предлагаю отключить сейчас компьютер от локалки или модема, выкинуть все это в окошко, затем отказаться от пользования авто-механическими транспортными средствами (их все равно в средневековье не было), выкинуть мобилу и пойти домой пешком 
> 
> Не люблю когда люди выступают против науки... всех бы на кострах инквизиции поджарил


И много хорошего, по-вашему, наука принесла человечеству и планете?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Пеницилин например.

----------


## Кумо

> Пеницилин например.


Так и знал, что про медицину первым выплывет)

Несмотря на то, что сейчас продолжительность жизни человека больше, чем когда либо за всю историю (нет саблезубых тигров, не приходится охотиться, не приходится искать пещеру посуше и без медведа и тд) западный среднестатистический хуман таки жрет таблетки килограммами. И все оттого, что ученые "открыли", "создали", " пытаются доказать". Искусственно создаваемая паранойя. А все для чего? Ради прибыли, конечно. 

зы: Порыл по теме. В 2005 году прибыль фармацевтических компаний составила 600 миллиардов долларов.Сейчас, думается, это цифра заметно подросла  :Smilie:  И это понятно, ведь вокруг столько новых вирусов, а вот эта зелененькая пилюля хороша для иммунитета. Что? Конечно я верю ученым! А на днях открыли новый вид аллергии. На калькуляторы. Конечно, смертельно-опасная! Но уже идут испытания нового лекарства хD

----------


## Митрий

> Пеницилин например.


Друзья, давайте просто вспомним Четыре Благородные Истины. Я что-то не помню, чтобы в качестве пути избавления от страданий там был указан научно-технический прогресс.

Ключевые проблемы человека лежат в той плоскости, которой наука не занимается.

----------


## Мартинн

> Несмотря на то, что сейчас продолжительность жизни человека больше, чем когда либо за всю историю


Конзе пишет, что во времена Шакьямуни средний срок жизни равнялся 100 годам.

----------


## Кумо

> Конзе пишет, что во времена Шакьямуни средний срок жизни равнялся 100 годам.


В Индии, как одном из самых развитых регионов того времени, очень даже может быть) а во всем остальном мире?

----------


## Fermion

Безопасность БАК обоснована не только теоретически, но и экспериментально.

Давайте сравним количество столкновений, которое будет происходить 
в коллайдере с количеством столкновений протонов космических лучей с Землей.

В БАК ожидается 10^9 протон-протон столкновений  в секунду максимум (макс. светимость = 10^34/сек/см^2).

Энергия в 7 ТеВ для БАК соотвествует энергии протонов из космоса  в 100 ТеВ сталкивающихся с неподвижными протонами в Земле. 
Воспользовавшись спектром  космических лучей получим  1000 частиц/км^2 в секунду. Площадь Земли 5*10^8 квадратных километров.

Итого в секунду на Землю падает 5*10^11 протонов с энергией больше 100ТэВ.

Таким образом, в течение 3 миллиардов лет существования нашей Земли на ней работают одновременно без перерывов и выходных 500 Больших Адронных Коллайдеров. Следовательно БАК никак не повлияет на безопасность нашей планеты.

----------


## Спокойный

> Конзе пишет, что во времена Шакьямуни средний срок жизни равнялся 100 годам.


Серьёзно? Он так писал? Вот юморист. Ладно бы еще "максимальный срок", это еще куда ни шло, он и сейчас такой, но *средний* срок в 100 лет во времена, когда дожить до 35 уже было делом определенного везения, это сильно.  :Cool:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Кумо, а вы попробуйте совсем лекарств не пить, даже тибетских или ещё там каких... ибо тибетская медицина это тоже часть научно-технического прогресса, экспериментальным путем родилась. 
Предлагаю всем кто здесь выступает против науки отказаться от благ цивилизации, интернета, медицины, современной одежды, пищи и уйти всем дружно в лес, одеться в шкуры или листья, питаться охотой и собирательством и не мешаться тут под ногами. Вон, видел я таких по телеу, живут на о. Цейлон, дикое племя Ведды и отказывается даже от Дхармы ибо это тоже ПРОГРЕСС [url=http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wikiznanie.ru%2Fru-wz%2Findex.php%2F%25D0%2592%25D0%25B5%25D0%25B4%25D0%25B4%25D1%258B&ei=IXzGSMmBC4Gu0wST9vHDAQ&usg=AFQjCNExwBtKQX7a0_fSQKykRS7QlgX--A&sig2=LetuD-ttDuFMSog5Z0HISA]Ведды[/]

----------


## Кумо

> Кумо, а вы попробуйте совсем лекарств не пить, даже тибетских или ещё там каких... ибо тибетская медицина это тоже часть научно-технического прогресса, экспериментальным путем родилась. 
> Предлагаю всем кто здесь выступает против науки отказаться от благ цивилизации, интернета, медицины, современной одежды, пищи и уйти всем дружно в лес, одеться в шкуры или листья, питаться охотой и собирательством и не мешаться тут под ногами. Вон, видел я таких по телеу, живут на о. Цейлон, дикое племя Ведды и отказывается даже от Дхармы ибо это тоже ПРОГРЕСС [url=http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wikiznanie.ru%2Fru-wz%2Findex.php%2F%25D0%2592%25D0%25B5%25D0%25B4%25D0%25B4%25D1%258B&ei=IXzGSMmBC4Gu0wST9vHDAQ&usg=AFQjCNExwBtKQX7a0_fSQKykRS7QlgX--A&sig2=LetuD-ttDuFMSog5Z0HISA]Ведды[/]


Лекарств я не пью, а уж тем более тибетских. Отвезите меня на Цейлон, а?

----------


## До

> Давайте сравним количество столкновений, которое будет происходить в коллайдере с количеством столкновений протонов космических лучей с Землей.
> 
> В БАК ожидается 10^9 протон-протон столкновений  в секунду максимум (макс. светимость = 10^34/сек/см^2).
> 
> Энергия в 7 ТеВ для БАК соотвествует энергии протонов из космоса  в 100 ТеВ сталкивающихся с неподвижными протонами в Земле. Воспользовавшись спектром  космических лучей получим  1000 частиц/км^2 в секунду. Площадь Земли 5*10^8 квадратных километров.
> 
> Итого в секунду на Землю падает 5*10^11 протонов с энергией больше 100ТэВ.
> 
> Таким образом, в течение 3 миллиардов лет существования нашей Земли на ней работают одновременно без перерывов и выходных 500 Больших Адронных Коллайдеров. Следовательно БАК никак не повлияет на безопасность нашей планеты.


Если столько дешевых лучей из космоса, то зачем строить дорогой коллайдер?


К тому же на ваш аргумент были и контр-аргументы, типа эффекты от лучей происходят слишком быстро, а в коллайдере все будет происходить достаточно долго, чтоб быть зацепленным гравитационным полем земли. И т.п.





> Предлагаю всем кто здесь выступает против науки отказаться от благ цивилизации, интернета, медицины, современной одежды, пищи и уйти всем дружно в лес, одеться в шкуры или листья, питаться охотой и собирательством и не мешаться тут под ногами.


Если наука уничтожит жизнь на земле, то кому она после этого будет нужна?

Фашисты ставили медицинские эксперименты на людях, нужна ли нам такая наука?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И много хорошего, по-вашему, наука принесла человечеству и планете?


Все что кому-то хорошо, кому-то другому может оказаться плохо. 
Много, очень много хорошего, по-моему, наука принесла человечеству и планете. Вы можете считать иначе. Можете считать, что принесла много плохого, или ничего хорошего не принесла, но и не навредила. Вы хотите об этом поговорить?  :Wink:

----------


## Кумо

Нет, уважаемый BTR) Вас переговорить невозможно :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> Отвезите меня на Цейлон, а?


Как так, отвезите? Колесо - продукт прогресса. Только пешком и вплавь.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А по-моему черная дыра стала бы вполне логичным концом для общества потребления. Черная дыра - идеальный потребитель )))))))))


а может все наоборот, а черная дыра - системы скоростное дупло, где на выходе - всякие ништяки для бесконечного потребителя. А потом они не поделят, кому можно ништяки потреблять, кому нельзя, и начнецца 3я мировая.

----------


## Кумо

> Как так, отвезите? Колесо - продукт прогресса. Только пешком и вплавь.


Так потому и прошу, ибо варвары мы, обрасчению с колесницами чадящими не обучены, а на Цейлон шибко хочется похлядеть до БАКоллапсу :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Митрий

> а может все наоборот, а черная дыра - системы скоростное дупло, где на выходе - всякие ништяки для бесконечного потребителя. А потом они не поделят, кому можно ништяки потреблять, кому нельзя, и начнецца 3я мировая.


На самом деле есть еще одна версия. Коллайдер строят в тоннеле под швейцарскими банками, чтобы банки грабануть, а потом все списать на  черную дыру. Типа все бабло ушло в дыру, а мы тут ни при чем  :Cool:

----------


## Zom

Собственно прямиком по сабжу:

http://elementy.ru/lhc

А если вообще точно по сабжу то вот:
http://elementy.ru/LHC/LHC/safety/estimates

----------


## Иван Ран

Учёные ещё не всё знают про материю, поэтому говорить про про полную безопасность довольно глупо, а так же глупо устраивать небезопасные эксперименты подобного масштаба. Как будто в мире больше проблем других нет и заняться больше нечем. Но видимо у кого-то сильные амбиции и куча времени, которого не на что больше тратить (надо же себя чем то занять).

----------


## Поляков

В 10:00 (МСК) запустят. Прямая трансляция здесь.

Для тех, кто не сможет посмотреть видео, здесь в режиме реального времени будут публиковать фотографии запуска.

----------


## Александр С

> Пеницилин например.


В фильме GEO про Мустанг показывали интересную вещь: в Ла-Монтанге, в монастыре, где живет придворный лейб-медик, есть деревянная колонна в сырой комнате. Она веками используется следующим образом: к ней лепят масло и используют его как антисептик при ранах.

И они это комментируют, что если бы это увидели ученые до того, как изобрели пенициллин, то пришли бы в ужас.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> В 10:00 (МСК) запустят.



Амитофо!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ооооо.... что это за черное зарево на Западе.... ? Коллайдер включили, прячьтесь - всем писец пришел.

БАК фигня, вот когда америкосы построят свой ускоритель вокруг штата Луизиана (или другого, точно не помню все равно несколько тыщ. км.)... вот тогда даже я скажу - писец всему.

Или кто нибудь повторит эксперимент Н. Теслы по передаче сверх энергий сквозь Землю, аля Тунгусский феномен.
Самая новая теория - Тесла уничтожил астероид своим экспериментом и спас планету (вчера по ОРТ док. фильм показали - "Тунгусское нашествие").

----------


## Fermion

> Если столько дешевых лучей из космоса, то зачем строить дорогой коллайдер?


Причины:
1) Довольно проблемотично отгородить под эксперимент одну пятьсотую поверхности Земли (квадрат 1000x1000 км^2). Регистрирующая система будет стоит безумно дорого. Да и регистрировать продукты взаимодействия будет значительно сложнее технически.

2) В коллайдере параметры сталкивающихся частиц известны заранее - их тщательно приготавливают, тогда как космические лучи летят с произвольными
энергиями. Чем "чище" начальное состояние, тем лучше результат.

Тем не менее в ваших словах есть смысл, с помощью космических лучей люди пытаются заглянуть в ту область, куда пока с  помощью ускорителей   не могут дотянутся.




> К тому же на ваш аргумент были и контр-аргументы, типа эффекты от лучей происходят слишком быстро, а в коллайдере все будет происходить достаточно долго, чтоб быть зацепленным гравитационным полем земли. И т.п.


Это неверный контраргумент. В системе центра масс сталкивающихся частиц в том и другом случае всё происходит абсолютно одинаково. Однако в системе отсчета Земли предполагаемые чёрные дыры в случае космических лучей будут жить в сто раз дольше, чем в случае ускорительного эксперимента.




> Если наука уничтожит жизнь на земле, то кому она после этого будет нужна?


Опасения общества по поводу безопасности ускорителей понятны и оправданы.
Я тоже хочу быть уверенным, что дом в котором я живу построен хорошо и не развалится от малейшего чиха. Перефразирую ваш риторический вопрос: 

Если теория сопротивления материалов развалит все дома на Земле, то кому она после этого будет нужна?

----------


## Neroli

Прощаться не пора?

----------


## Ануруддха

> В 10:00 (МСК) запустят. Прямая трансляция здесь.
> 
> Для тех, кто не сможет посмотреть видео, здесь в режиме реального времени будут публиковать фотографии запуска.


Похоже загнулся коллайдер - сайт не отвечает  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Кумо

> Прощаться не пора?


Четырнадцать минут. Полет нормальный. Будем жЫть  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

После 11.00 Москвы

----------


## Neroli

А сайт про Коллайдер всё равно не отвечает.
Черная дыра видеокамеру доедает.

----------


## Skyku

> Или кто нибудь повторит эксперимент Н. Теслы по передаче сверх энергий сквозь Землю, аля Тунгусский феномен.
> Самая новая теория - Тесла уничтожил астероид своим экспериментом и спас планету (вчера по ОРТ док. фильм показали - "Тунгусское нашествие").


Передачи ОРТ о Тесле или подобном напоминают сценарии компьютерных игрушек где смешаны магия и технология.
Например:
Представьте себе классический фэнтезийный мир - мечи и магия, эльфы-орки-драконы и все остальное. Теперь представьте себе мир начала научной революции: первые ружья, первые паровые машины и воздушные шары. А теперь сложите все это вместе (ссылка) _и получите шаблон многих программ о науке на российских каналах._

----------


## Ондрий

> А теперь сложите все это вместе (ссылка) _и получите шаблон многих программ о науке на российских каналах._


Ну почему же только российских-то? Как раз тональность псевдонаучного дебилизма задает запад. Даже каналы Discovery science, History и иже с ними несут если не пургу (что тоже бывает), то такую низкопробную жвачку, что смотреть невозможно просто.. Популяризация науки превратилась в дешевое ангшлагообразное шоу (типа Брейняков-головоломов). Разумеется наши гении копируют и стиль и уровень программ. Отсюда общий "культурный" уровень народа. (Вспоминаю, как при коммунистах, будь они трижды прокляты конечно, даже некоторые конченные хулиганы и бандиты, которые потом все дружно сели, знали технику и паяли усилители и прочее...)

Последний оплот держит Сергей Капица. Что будет дальше - ......

----------


## Skyku

> Ну почему же только российских-то? Как раз тональность псевдонаучного дебилизма задает запад. Даже каналы Discovery science, History и иже с ними несут если не пургу (что тоже бывает), то такую низкопробную жвачку, что смотреть невозможно просто..


С ними и сравниваю. Там такого смешения почти не наблюдается. А - одна передача про полтергейст, а следом - про самые большие корабли. Отдельно, а не в одной передаче.

Дибилизм передач Дискавери и заключается в чередующихся "Водоизмещение судна ...", "У-у-у какой большой!" и "Сила водометной установки ... " "У-у-у какая сильная!"

А вот российские научные программы как сказал, используют сценарии компьютерных игрушек, где эльфы разрушают стрелами паровые машины гномов.

Что же до Н. Теслы, то самый что ни на есть гномо-эльф сейчас и есть  :Smilie: 
Если смотреть конечно только такие передачи.




> Последний оплот держит Сергей Капица.


Тут да, согласен. Исключение. 
На Дискавери тоже встречаются программы без "У-у-у", "О-о-о".

----------


## Кумо

Критики же полагают, что в результате эксперимента «полоумных физиков», произойдет Большой Взрыв, который приведет к появлению новой Вселенной, а старая, то есть наша, пропадет. По их версии, наша Вселенная образовалась от того, что кто-то в предыдущей Вселенной создал и запустил свой большой адронный коллайдер.

отсюда

----------


## Поляков

> А сайт про Коллайдер всё равно не отвечает.
> Черная дыра видеокамеру доедает.


сервер, наверное, перегружен был. Щас все работает.

----------


## Neroli

> сервер, наверное, перегружен был. Щас все работает.


Веб-камеру заменили, а черная дыра уползла в ядро земли и там налетела на земную ось.  :Smilie: 
Упустили...

----------


## Поляков

> а черная дыра уползла в ядро земли и там налетела на земную ось.


Не, там ее поймали и обезвредили наши космонавты (ссылку на песенку я приводил выше).

----------


## Skyku

> Критики же полагают, что в результате эксперимента «полоумных физиков»


Давайте еще критиков-креационистов заслушаем. А также фоменконцев, рериховцев и т.д. и т.п. 

Кстати, по поводу шуток что уже *сейчас* "черная дыра" в БАКе могла образоваться.



> Ученые в среду впервые провели пучок протонов по всему 27-километровому кольцу БАК, ... Тест проводился на минимальной мощности.
> 
> "БАК - это очень сложная система, не какое-то серийное оборудование, поэтому его запуск - это сложный процесс", - сказал Каржавин.
> 
> Он сообщил, что уже сегодня ученые должны провести пучок протонов в обратном направлении. Изучается то, как частицы проходят по каждому сегменту кольца ускорителя, проводится "подфокусировка" магнитов. Затем он будет запущен в кольцо без остановки на контрольных точках в одном и в другом направлении.
> 
> Проведение тестов, во время которых специалисты будут анализировать параметры работы ускорителя, планируется до конца сентября.
> 
> "*На 21 октября ... запланированы и первые столкновения протонов*", - сказал Каржавин.
> ...


Так что у страха глаза велики - даже если "критики" правы, событие которого так страшаться еще не случилось. И если бы без средневекого страха читали, то поняли б, что запуск БАК, и "порождение" черной дыры - разные во времени события.




> Последний оплот держит Сергей Капица. Что будет дальше - ......


А вот такое и будет. Массы людей, на вид грамотных, с высшим образованием, все более будут скатываться в "ужас", требовать ввести религиозный контроль, и т.д.

----------


## Поляков

> требовать ввести религиозный контроль, и т.д.


Кстати, БАК освятили перед запуском?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну что... жывы  :Big Grin: 

Кстати, а почему бы и нет... мы как Маха Брахма сотворим в каком нить коллайдере новый большой взрыв, подконтрольную нам Вселенную и будем творииииииттььььь, заповеди для неё устраивать. Аля Бог Творец... будем туда ещё эмиссаров засылать... какого нить очкарика физика, типо Христа.

----------


## До

А скажите как облегчит жизнь этот коллайдер?





> Ну что... жывы


Рано радуетесь, еще не *конец* эксперимента, проведено испытание на 450 ГэВ, первая высокоэнергетическая коллизия на 14 ТэВ запланирована на 21 октября. А потом тысячи ученых со всего мира будут продолжать работать на коллайдере - и что они будут делать? - тупо повторять эксперимент или модифицировать его? Они будут искать способы получить и исследовать чёрные дыры, странджелеты, монополи и т.п. Так что если с первого раза не получится, то получится после долгого и упорного труда. Что эти люди могут изобрести кроме атомных бомб? Шесть миллиардов евро будут потрачены не зря.





> Если наука уничтожит жизнь на земле, то кому она после этого будет нужна?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Опасения общества по поводу безопасности ускорителей понятны и оправданы. Я тоже хочу быть уверенным, что дом в котором я живу построен хорошо и не развалится от малейшего чиха. Перефразирую ваш риторический вопрос: Если теория сопротивления материалов развалит все дома на Земле, то кому она после этого будет нужна?


Не теория разрушит дома от малешего чиха, что за мега-передергивание такое, а разрушит сосед ставящий эксприменты для военного дяди со взрывчатыми веществами в жилом доме. Наука для людей, а не люди для науки.

ps. Лучше бы ученые направили свои усилия на создание квантовых компьютеров.

----------


## Zom

> Похоже загнулся коллайдер - сайт не отвечает .


Значит сайт уже сожран чёрной дырой -)




> работать на коллайдере - и что они будут делать? - тупо повторять эксперимент или модифицировать его?


Большая часть работы там - собирание и анализ статистики. Вот этим они и будут заниматься.
На самом деле очень тягомотная работа, совсем не то что опыты в школе показывать -)

----------


## Вова Л.

> На самом деле очень тягомотная работа, совсем не то что опыты в школе показывать -)


Зато зарплата получше, чем в школе  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

> А скажите как облегчит жизнь этот коллайдер?


А мне вот вообще непонятно - нафик строят целые комплексы радио-/телескопов.. В Хаббл вот бабок вбухали. Вот и чего там смотрють и смотрють... зеленых человечков вот высмотрють на нашу голову...




> ps. Лучше бы ученые направили свои усилия на создание квантовых компьютеров.


... у них все хорошо, не переживайте, все при деле - трудяцо )

----------


## До

> Большая часть работы там - собирание и анализ статистики. Вот этим они и будут заниматься.


Больше всего работает конечно дворник - с утра до вечера вкалывает, а директор сидит в кожанном кресле и ничего не делает.
Это я к тому, что *будут ставиться новые эксперименты или нет?* Или этот ускоритель построен для одного-единственного эксперимента 500 раз в год и больше ничего на нём интересного не сделать? Какая мне разница что они там ещё делают, кроме эксперимента, если проблема в экспериментах.

А вот ещё - если вероятность, что вредная для планеты черная дыра образуется, например, только в 0.01% экспериментов, которые будут ставиться на ускорителе, то через сколько лет это произойдёт, если эксперименты ставятся один-два раза в сутки? Десять лет? Волноваться неочем!




> На самом деле очень тягомотная работа, совсем не то что опыты в школе показывать -)


У кого? У ученого, котоый придумывает эксперимент, или у тех кто строит оборудование, или у компьутера, который обсчитывает статистику? Шахтеры тоже много работают и причем тут БАК? Шахтерская работа, это не то, что школьникам опыты показывать...

----------


## До

> А мне вот вообще непонятно - нафик строят целые комплексы радио-/телескопов.. В Хаббл вот бабок вбухали. Вот и чего там смотрють и смотрють... зеленых человечков вот высмотрють на нашу голову...


Конечно же для военных целей, вам ли не знать!




> ... у них все хорошо, не переживайте, все при деле - трудяцо )


Слишком медленно!

----------


## Поляков

> Больше всего работает конечно дворник - с утра до вечера вкалывает, а директор сидит в кожанном кресле и ничего не делает.


Классовая ненависть на бф?  :EEK!:  




> ps. Лучше бы ученые направили свои усилия на создание квантовых компьютеров.


Хотите получить беспилотный роботизированный бомбардировщик?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Классовая ненависть на бф?


Нет это иллюстрация неправильной оценки работы. Зачем нужно 2000 ученых, чтоб считать статистику? Все будут 2000 раз считать одно и то же или по очереди - одни устают, вторые начинают и т.п?




> Хотите получить беспилотный роботизированный бомбардировщик?


Тот же Folding@Home считает уже сколько лет и конца краю не видно.

----------


## Asanga

А Вам не кажется, что весь этот тред - рассуждения *невежд* о том, чего они не понимают, но хотят придать значимость своим словам?

----------


## Поляков

> Нет это иллюстрация неправильной оценки работы.
> 
> Тот же Folding@Home считает уже сколько лет и конца краю не видно.


До, без вашего руководства и цз мировая наука в опасности, напрасно проедаются средства трудящихся,  деньги уходят на бессмысленные эксперименты.  :Smilie: 

Кстати, когда вы читаете этот текст, вы пользуетесь разработками ЦЕРНа.

----------


## До

> А Вам не кажется, что весь этот тред - рассуждения *невежд* о том, чего они не понимают, но хотят придать значимость своим словам?


В смысле только лишь тешат гордость и ничего более?
Или в смысле нечего тут разговаривать о том, чего не понимаете? - История учит, что могут не только говорить, но и убить.

Невежды и физики живут в одном мире. И следовательно имеют право говорить о судьбе мира.

А если кто-то говорит вдруг, что "всё безопасно", то это как раз повод насторожиться.

----------


## До

> До, без вашего руководства и цз мировая наука в опасности, напрасно проедаются средства трудящихся,  деньги уходят на бессмысленные эксперименты.


Что к чему? К чему этот накал высмевания? Вы меня с кем-то спутали.




> Кстати, когда вы читаете этот текст, вы пользуетесь разработками ЦЕРНа.


К чему вы это говорите? Формулируйте мысль полностью и в связи с темой беседы.

Вижу, что тяжелый труд поддерживать непрерывную нить разговора- поясню ещё раз - речь шла о том чем полезнен людям БАК, а точнее был задан *вопрос* - _кому он облегчит жизнь?_ И всё это в контексте треда о том, что он может уничтожить жизнь на земле или нет. На это я получаю ответ как будто бы я заботился о своих трудовых денюжках, выгорит ли мне или нет? Потом я говорю (в контексте пользы), о том что гораздо полезнее на мой очевидно невежественный взгляд было бы развивать компьютеры ссылаясь на казалось бы очевидно полезный проект _Folding@Home_. На это я получаю ответ параноику о том, что опастности для науки нет, ответ параноику о невидимом руководстве наукой, ответ дураку, что БАК не бессмысленный вообще, ответ дураку, что CERN не бесполезный вообще.

Можно было бы сказать, что прямой пользы нет, но есть косвенная в развитии технологий для подобных экспериментов, что-то вроде лемовского "Послания господа". Такая же польза есть и от развития вооружений. А опасности вы не боитесь.

ps. Ещё раз - речь не шла о том, что наука бесполезна, а о конкретном эксперименте, который может уничтожить жизнь на земле.

----------


## Ондрий

> Конечно же для военных целей, вам ли не знать!


Конечно, это все милитаризьм - направлять Хаббл на Стрелец А. А ну как вылезет ченить оттеда, а мы ни сном, ни духом..




> Слишком медленно!


Куда торопиться?





> Больше всего работает конечно дворник - с утра до вечера вкалывает, а директор сидит в кожанном кресле и ничего не делает.


Товарищ большевик, вы перепутали овнера и главного управляющего, у которого больше всего рабочих часов в году.

----------


## Ондрий

> А если кто-то говорит вдруг, что "всё безопасно", то это как раз повод насторожиться.


Скорее повод почитать хотя бы популярные книжки по физике, я уж молчу о специальных.

----------


## Поляков

> речь шла о том чем полезнен людям БАК, а точнее был задан *вопрос* - [I]кому он облегчит жизнь?


Зачем вообще нужен LHC?




> Ещё раз - речь не шла о том, что наука бесполезна, а о конкретном эксперименте, который может уничтожить жизнь на земле.


Безопасность экспериментов на LHC.

(Это переводы статей с сайта CERN'а)

----------


## До

> Товарищ большевик,


Не надо оскорблений. Зачем? За что?




> вы перепутали овнера и главного управляющего, у которого больше всего рабочих часов в году.


Чё к чему? Я объяснил зачем это было сказано:



> Нет это иллюстрация неправильной оценки работы. Зачем нужно 2000 ученых, чтоб считать статистику? Все будут 2000 раз считать одно и то же или по очереди - одни устают, вторые начинают и т.п?


В контексте будут ли ставиться разные эксперименты и придумываться новые эксперименты или нет.




> Конечно, это все милитаризьм - направлять Хаббл на Стрелец А. А ну как вылезет ченить оттеда, а мы ни сном, ни духом..


Смежные области. Еще скажите в космосе нет военных интересов. Космические радиотелескопы, насколько я смутно помню, вообще были впервые разработаны для слежения за русскими ядерными испытаниами на луне.




> Куда торопиться?


Лечить людей и т.д.

----------


## До

> А если кто-то говорит вдруг, что "всё безопасно", то это как раз повод насторожиться.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Скорее повод почитать хотя бы популярные книжки по физике, я уж молчу о специальных.


1. Ясно же что если претензии к ускорителю исходят от других учёных физиков, то наверное они лучше разбираются в физике чем я? При этом, раз они професиональные учёные физики, то они должно быть изучали физику и не один год, и не по популярной книжке.

2. Учёные будут исследовать что-то новое, а следовательно непредсказуемое.

3. Специалисты как известно могут доказывать как в ту, так и в обратную стороны - всё определяют их мотивы. (И особенно они это могут перед неспециалистами.) Естественно если я буду читать статью или книжку заведомо про то _как безопасен LHC_, то очевидно, что всё желание автора будет направлено на то, чтоб доказать, что он безопасен. И при этом я не буду знать кучу ненужных мне подробностей, которые он просто не приведёт, чтоб меня не смущать.

4. Если популярная статья о безопасности эксперимента написана для масс от которых абсолютно не зависит его проведение, то зачем пишется такая статья? Вероятность 99%, что единственная цель написания такой статьи - успокоение читателей. Раз такой мотив статьи то см. п. 3. Но что там будет происходить на самом деле см. п. 2.

5. Смотрите я вас не оскорбил ни разу. Как же так? Не уж-то возможно вести дискуссию без оскорблений?  :EEK!:

----------


## До

> Это неверный контраргумент. В системе центра масс сталкивающихся частиц в том и другом случае всё происходит *абсолютно одинаково*. Однако в системе отсчета Земли предполагаемые чёрные дыры *в случае космических лучей будут жить в сто раз дольше, чем в случае ускорительного эксперимента*.


Вот например железобетонный, успокоительный аргумент, что в естественных условиях такие столкновения происходят постоянно и без каких-либо неприятных последствий -- однако, можно возразить так -- _разве в LHC будут естественные условия?_

Например вы пишете, что в природе, "в случае космических лучей", черные дыры будут жить в сто раз дольше чем "в случае ускорительного эксперимента" - вроде как это успокаивает с запасом, но на самом деле это утверждение ещё и означает, что условия столкноваения будут различаться настолько, что время жизни _изменится_ "в сто раз". Значит условия будут различны?

А пассаж, что в разных системах отсчета, то "абсолютно одинаково", то разница "в сто раз" разве не чудо?

А сколько еще мы интересного не знаем от чего могут меняться условия событий?

----------


## Fermion

> разве в LHC будут естественные условия?


Физика процессов будет одинакова и в природе и в ускорителе. В этих процессах сталкиваются отдельные протоны с отдельным протоном. Когда протон из космотса влетает в атмосферу земли он встречается не со всей атмосферой а с отдельным протоном. Более того для таких энергий будут соударятся отделные кварки - составляющие протонов.




> Например вы пишете, что в природе, "в случае космических лучей", черные дыры будут жить в сто раз дольше чем "в случае ускорительного эксперимента" - вроде как это успокаивает с запасом, но на самом деле это утверждение ещё и означает, что условия столкноваения будут различаться настолько, что время жизни _изменится_ "в сто раз". Значит условия будут различны?


Разумное возражение, но разница не в условиях столкновения, а в условиях наблюдения.  Для космических лучей мы должны наблюдать точно такие же физические процессы, как и в ускорителе, но которые летят относительно нас с большой скоростью. Представте, что вы наблюдаете из окна поезда за игрой в футбол, ни правила игры, ни процессы соударения мяча с предметами от этого не изменятся, вам лишь будет неудобно  наблюдать за игрой, увидеть можно будет совсем немного, вы будете ехать дальше, пока не встретите ещё одно футбольное поле и так далее. Гораздо удобнее наблюдать за игрой в футбол в его системе отсчета, увидеть можно будет гораздо больше. Для этого мы и построили в нашем поезде  свое футбольное поле.




> А пассаж, что в разных системах отсчета, то "абсолютно одинаково", то разница "в сто раз" разве не чудо?


Чудо это когда не понятно почему так происходит. Однако в данном случае такое
явление известо с момента создания специальной теории относительности. 




> А сколько еще мы интересного не знаем от чего могут меняться условия событий?


Это противорчило бы принципу относительности, но даже и этот принцип проверяется в специальных  экспериментах. К примеру нарушение лоренц инвариантности нашего мира приводит к нарушению так называемой CPT теоремы, последняя проверена тремя десятками независимых результатов.

----------


## Fermion

> Зачем нужно 2000 ученых, чтоб считать статистику? Все будут 2000 раз считать одно и то же или по очереди - одни устают, вторые начинают и т.п?


Сотни разных физических процессов, которые надо измерить. На каждый процесс как минимум нужно по два независимых человека. Чтоб результат был надежнее.

----------


## До

> Разумное возражение, но разница не в условиях столкновения, а в условиях наблюдения.  *Для космических лучей мы должны наблюдать точно такие же физические процессы, как и в ускорителе, но которые летят относительно нас с большой скоростью*. Представте, что вы наблюдаете из окна поезда за игрой в футбол, ни правила игры, ни процессы соударения мяча с предметами от этого не изменятся, вам лишь будет неудобно  наблюдать за игрой, *увидеть можно будет совсем немного*, вы будете ехать дальше, пока не встретите ещё одно футбольное поле и так далее. Гораздо удобнее наблюдать за игрой в футбол в его системе отсчета, увидеть можно будет гораздо больше. Для этого мы и построили в нашем поезде  свое футбольное поле.


Вспоминая предыдущее утверждение:



> К тому же на ваш аргумент были и контр-аргументы, типа эффекты от лучей происходят слишком быстро, а в коллайдере все будет происходить достаточно долго, чтоб быть зацепленным гравитационным полем земли. И т.п. 
> 
> 
> В системе центра масс сталкивающихся частиц в том и другом случае всё происходит абсолютно одинаково. Однако *в системе отсчета Земли предполагаемые чёрные дыры в случае космических лучей будут жить в сто раз дольше*, чем в случае ускорительного эксперимента.


Получается, что относительно Земли, столкновение почти неподвижного протона с движущимся на огромной скорости, длится в сто раз дольше, а столкновение двух движущихся на одинаковых скоростях в лоб друг другу протонов, наоборот, вопреки логике длится, относительно Земли, в сто раз меньше. Но ведь если мы и построили для себя футбольное поле, чтоб удобнее наблюдать на столкновением, значит оно длится для нас дольше, а так как мы на Земле, значит оно дольше подвергается действию земной гравитации и т.п.

----------


## Fermion

> А скажите как облегчит жизнь этот коллайдер?


Сотни тысяч людей получили работу, многие возможность заниматся интересным занятием.

----------


## Ондрий

> 1. Ясно же что если претензии к ускорителю исходят от других учёных физиков, то наверное они лучше разбираются в физике чем я? При этом, раз они професиональные учёные физики, то они должно быть изучали физику и не один год, и не по популярной книжке.


Я слышал лишь истерику в желтой прессе. Либо какие-то дяди, которым хочется прославиться за счет чужой работы.

----------


## Inbongo

> Безопасность БАК обоснована не только теоретически, но и экспериментально.
> 
> Давайте сравним количество столкновений, которое будет происходить 
> в коллайдере с количеством столкновений протонов космических лучей с Землей.
> 
> В БАК ожидается 10^9 протон-протон столкновений  в секунду максимум (макс. светимость = 10^34/сек/см^2).
> 
> Энергия в 7 ТеВ для БАК соотвествует энергии протонов из космоса  в 100 ТеВ сталкивающихся с неподвижными протонами в Земле. 
> Воспользовавшись спектром  космических лучей получим  1000 частиц/км^2 в секунду. Площадь Земли 5*10^8 квадратных километров.
> ...


А как же "эффект бабочки", может как раз пятьсот достаточно, пять сот первый и будет тем критическим моментом, что приведет к веселью :EEK!:

----------


## Inbongo

Я так понял, там основной интерес у ученных вызывает возможность понимая сути темной материи из которой якобы в основном состоит вселенная. Опять же ничего не поймут, как в свое время с квантами получилось, все опять упрется в пустоту :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

> Кстати, а почему бы и нет... мы как Маха Брахма сотворим в каком нить коллайдере новый большой взрыв, подконтрольную нам Вселенную и будем творииииииттььььь, заповеди для неё устраивать. Аля Бог Творец... будем туда ещё эмиссаров засылать... какого нить очкарика физика, типо Христа.


Ом Великий Маха Брахма!
От всего сердца благодарю Тебя за то, что Ты создал этот мир для желающих стать подобными Тебе.

----------


## Zom

> Это я к тому, что будут ставиться новые эксперименты или нет? Или этот ускоритель построен для одного-единственного эксперимента 500 раз в год и больше ничего на нём интересного не сделать? Какая мне разница что они там ещё делают, кроме эксперимента, если проблема в экспериментах.


Будут, будут -)
Вы почитайте elementy.ru/lhc - там всё написано.

Начните с этого в частности - http://elementy.ru/LHC/LHC/why

----------


## Этэйла

http://swdcwww.kugi.kyoto-u.ac.jp/ds...809/index.html

 плохо знаю английский, но насколько я понимаю это шкала измерения магнитного поля земли, насколько я поняла, этот график не должен колебаться выше нуля и не ниже -100 в 2003 году в ноябре  или октябре месяце многие молодые люди попали с инфарктами и инсультами в больницу, прям какаято вспышка была, клали народ даже в коридорах, там  по ссылке есть архив так я посмотрела та м график эти дни показывал -460 точно не помню, если кто-то точно сможет расказать про этот график буду оч признательна т.к. английский не мой конек  :Big Grin:

----------


## Тацумоку

> Сотни тысяч людей получили работу, многие возможность заниматся интересным занятием.


Остальные 6 млрд. людей получили повод для раздумий: "Не пора ли серьёзно заняться практикой (молиться, каяться и т.д.)?"  :Smilie:

----------


## matoos

я боюсь сильно...предлагаю всем собрать мне денег на вискарь, чтоб я не бочлся, хотя бы какое то время....

----------


## Вова Л.

*Запуск коллайдера довел до самоубийства девушку из Индии*




> Впечатлительная девушка выпила яд
> из-за истерии СМИ вокруг запуска
> коллайдера
> Разговоры о том, что большой адронный коллайдер может выйти из-под контроля ученых и уничтожить Землю, а то и всю галлактику, не давали спокойствия 16-летней жительнице Индии. Не дожидаясь конца света, она покончила жизнь самоубийством.
> 
> Об этом сообщает агентство Reuters.
> 
> 16-летняя девушка, проживавшая в штате Мадхья-Прадеш, отравилась пестицидами и была доставлена в госпиталь, но позже скончалась.
> 
> ...

----------


## Fermion

> А как же "эффект бабочки", может как раз пятьсот достаточно, пять сот первый и будет тем критическим моментом, что приведет к веселью


А может как раз то, что если бы мы не построили этот ускоритель и сейчас бы я не писал эти строчки, то это бы привело к веселью ещё быстрее  :Smilie:

----------


## Fermion

> Я так понял, там основной интерес у ученных вызывает возможность понимая сути темной материи из которой якобы в основном состоит вселенная. Опять же ничего не поймут, как в свое время с квантами получилось, все опять упрется в пустоту


Вселенная в основном 70% состоит из темной энергии. Что это такое, LHC ответа не даст, 20 % - как раз темная материя, на новом ускорителе возможно и найдут, какие-нибудь тяжелые  слабовзаимодействующие частицы (не Хиггсовский бозон).

Ну а основная задача ускорителя это, все-таки, поиск бозона Хиггса -  частице, взаимодействие с которой дает массу остальным элементарным частицам. Это флаг всего эксперимента.

Вся остальная экзотика - аномальные размерности, черные дыры, суперсимметрия и прочие расширения стандартной модели, это уже второстепенные задачи, попытка выжать максимум результатов из эксперимента. Конечно если вдруг что-то новое будет обнаружено, хиггсу придется потеснится в значимости.

----------


## Fermion

> Вспоминая предыдущее утверждение:
> 
> Получается, что относительно Земли, столкновение почти неподвижного протона с движущимся на огромной скорости, длится в сто раз дольше, а столкновение двух движущихся на одинаковых скоростях в лоб друг другу протонов, наоборот, вопреки логике длится, относительно Земли, в сто раз меньше. Но ведь если мы и построили для себя футбольное поле, чтоб удобнее наблюдать на столкновением, значит оно длится для нас дольше, а так как мы на Земле, значит оно дольше подвергается действию земной гравитации и т.п.


Удобнее наблюдать  данном случае  потому, что  частицы, рожденные при столкновениях, летят во все стороны, и, построив детектор вокруг места встречи пучков, можно различить детали углового распределения, померять точнее энергию, импульс. В случае космических частиц,  результат столкновений полетит в маленький угол где-нибудь в сотую часть градуса или даже меньше Здесь уже ни о каких деталях речи не идет, измерить бы полную энергию начальной частицы, да откуда она прилетела, чем и занимаются физики изучающие космические лучи.

----------


## Zom

Конец света откладывается примерно до конца года -)))




> от 20 сентября:
> Предварительное расследование показало, что причиной инцидента на LCH по всей видимости стало бракованное соединение между двумя магнитами. В ходе тестов электропитания (при отсутствующем пучке) оно расплавилось под действием сильного тока и привело к механическому разрушению части криогенной системы. Для починки криогенной системы потребуется повысить температуру этого участка ускорительного кольца и затем охладить его вновь. По оценкам ЦЕРНа, на это потребуется минимум два месяца. Это ставит под вопрос всю физическую программу исследований, запланированную на 2008 год.

----------


## Yeshe

на их радость, все это произошло все же не на орбите. Представляете, когда запускают спутник, и при включении каких-то систем вдруг такая коза... сколько миллионов сразу на ветер...  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

23.09.2008 22:37 : Большой адронный коллайдер возобновит свою работу не раньше весны 2009 года 
С таким заявлением выступил пресс-секретарь Европейской организации ядерных исследований Джеймс Гиллес. Большой адронный коллайдер был запущен в пробном режиме 10 сентября и остановлен из-за поломки и утечки жидкого гелия в туннель. Впрочем, церемония официального открытия 
ускорителя состоится в намеченный срок - 21 октября, сообщает РИА-новости.

----------


## Kleon

Воображение разыгралось. Вспомнилась игра Half Life. :Smilie:  Но мы уже знаем что делать :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта до появления новой опасносте

----------

